# Wonder Woman SOLD OUT!!!



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow just saw this on the Moebius Forum and thought I'd post it over here for those of you that don't get out much 
We're sold out of WW. Nearly every major distributor has them on backorder already. Last minute orders came in and we had to allocate. Everyone got them, but not as many as needed. They ship out of China again in about 10 days. A few Superboy left, but less than a couple hundred of those in stock.[/QUOTE]


Moebius said:


> Congratulations Frank and all the Folks at Moebius:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

coolness


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like the figure modelers are showing that we can move product just like the sci/fi guys! (I seem to remember Frank commenting that figure kits don't sell nearly as well as BSG, LIS and SW's kits.)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Of course runs of these are probably smaller than what Revell etc runs, or at least ran back in the day.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Of course runs of these are probably smaller than what Revell etc runs, or at least ran back in the day.


I'm sure all these runs are much smaller than "in the day", but have any recent kits (From 1996ish PL to now), sold out the 1st run this fast? Of course they may have produced fewer since it _is a figure kit... Frank?_


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

louspal said:


> Of course they may have produced fewer since it _is a figure kit... Frank?_


Well, if they did, the second shipment leaves China in 10 days - as long as they keep sending shipments out, this kit might even reach the UK!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Well, if they did, the second shipment leaves China in 10 days - as long as they keep sending shipments out, this kit might even reach the UK!


From what I have been told, if WW hasn't arrived there it should be any day.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Congrats, Frank!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

louspal said:


> I'm sure all these runs are much smaller than "in the day", but have any recent kits (From 1996ish PL to now), sold out the 1st run this fast? Of course they may have produced fewer since it _is a figure kit... Frank?_


They are fairly small runs, we still have a space problem in the warehouse. We have had other kits sell out first run as quick, but it's usually nothing we post. Just seems to be a lot of questions on WW as far as who/where they are showing up. By the way, the next run has a tiny difference in it. First person to find it will get something cool....


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow! Looks like a new Corvette for Frank!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Wow! Looks like a new Corvette for Frank!! :thumbsup:


Now there's a MOnstermobile I'd like to see...
Vampirellas' Vette
(ok...ok off topic again...how about Wonder Womans Woody?)
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Moebius said:


> By the way, the next run has a tiny difference in it. First person to find it will get something cool....


 
If you hold Wonder Woman the wrong way, you get bad reception?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> By the way, the next run has a tiny difference in it. First person to find it will get something cool....


AHA!!! I Knew it...Wonder Woman is Actually a GUY!!!...
....Oh never mind...it was just a bit of sprue...
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow! Good thing I got my order in to the Moebius web store early!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Jeez, Frank!

You get any more successful, and you'll have to get yourself a bigger warehouse!

Congratulations!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Crud, I wish I'd ordered more than six.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Moebius said:


> By the way, the next run has a tiny difference in it. First person to find it will get something cool....


The lassos' lightning bolt now encircles the octopus?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> The lassos' lightning bolt now encircles the octopus?


NEXT run, not the first one. Since it isn't due for some time, no guesses will be accepted until the kit hits shelves in August. Late August!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow CultTVman has sold out of Wonder Woman Too!!!


July 25: We're out of Wonder Woman kits at the moment, and running low on Superboy. We should be able to get more sometime in August.
This kit is a Home Run :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Congrats on the sell out Frank! This is very cool news.

Just in case anyone doesn't know: I have plenty of WW computer die-cut vinyl star decals instock. Just PM me for details. 
Bob


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Just to put things in perspective... this happened with the big Seaview, the Viper, the Moonbus, the Martian War Machine, the big Enterprise, the little refit Enterprise, the Invisible Man, Frankenstein, the Aurora Batmobile and multiple others. I'm a little perplexed as to why Wonder Woman selling through it's initial run is being hyped in multiple forums. It seems to be a strange obsession. 

For what it's worth...
Steve


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Obsession? It strikes some of us as good news and we're sharing it. Beats kvetching.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Superboy is sold out through us as well now. 6 weeks or so before more arrived...


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

I was just at the Pegasus retail store here in Southern CA, there was a huge stack of WW and SB kits on the shelf there if anyone needs them.

Sean


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Todd P. said:


> Obsession? It strikes some of us as good news and we're sharing it. Beats kvetching.


I agree :thumbsup:
I view this as Fantastic news!...The more sold... the better.
I'd rather hear SOLD OUT than hear that they are gathering dust in a warehouse somewhere...
...and all those other kits may have sold out as well, but I don't remember Moebius announcing it within
two weeks of their release
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Girl kits sell. Wonder Woman didn't sell well in 1966 but today she does. That's what makes the difference.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Are you guys talking about the 1965 model of her fighting an Octopus?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes Moebius just issued their own version of the kit


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

If anyone needs ww kits Duckfink has them on his ebay site and just got my two in from him today:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Just to put things in perspective... this happened with the big Seaview, the Viper, the Moonbus, the Martian War Machine, the big Enterprise, the little refit Enterprise, the Invisible Man, Frankenstein, the Aurora Batmobile and multiple others. I'm a little perplexed as to why Wonder Woman selling through it's initial run is being hyped in multiple forums. It seems to be a strange obsession.
> 
> For what it's worth...
> Steve


*Well Steve, the reason we the buying hobby public keep an eye on the sales of these kits, is because :
A) female kits like WW didn't usually sell well..the majority of the kits you mentioned with the exception of The invisable man were not
figure kits....they usually have limited appeal...

B) wed like to see frank do well, so he will produce more repops ( of whats left of Aurora) and more original subjects..
I for one love to see a figure kit repop get sold out...that seldom happened, from what I rememeber...its not an "obsession"..its an enjoyable thing to see. *
*
It aint rocket science in my book..

Z

*


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Happy for Frank and for the wellbeing of the hobby in general.
Now can someone please define 'Kvetching'?


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

It's Yiddish for complaining methinks


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Zathros said:


> *Well Steve, the reason we the buying hobby public keep an eye on the sales of these kits, is because :
> A) female kits like WW didn't usually sell well..the majority of the kits you mentioned with the exception of The invisable man were not
> figure kits....they usually have limited appeal...
> 
> ...


A nice bit of patronizing. But what Cult said made sense, especially siince he appears to be a moderately significant online retailer, and has his own experience to go by. 

Every release sells out to the distributors. These are short runs of a relatively few thousand, calculated to match demand. So it is a little weird that there's a fuss being made when it sells out, as most of the releases do in same or similar time frame.

A more reliable indicator would be retail sales, I'd think. Poor sales, and it could be that retailers will kick back at distributors, who might then be more shy with the next release.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Brookhurst Hobbies in the OC has completely sold out; Prestige Hobbies has WW back-ordered, but was unaware there was a Superboy....

PH has yet to get any WW in at all.

Doc


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Kit said:


> A nice bit of patronizing. But what Cult said made sense, especially siince he appears to be a moderately significant online retailer, and has his own experience to go by.
> 
> Every release sells out to the distributors. These are short runs of a relatively few thousand, calculated to match demand. So it is a little weird that there's a fuss being made when it sells out, as most of the releases do in same or similar time frame.
> 
> A more reliable indicator would be retail sales, I'd think. Poor sales, and it could be that retailers will kick back at distributors, who might then be more shy with the next release.


*Anyone that knows me, knows that I am the very last guy to "patronize" anyone...Now that that is out of the way, again, at the risk of repetition, its about the fact that it looks like the kits have sold well...just about every "retailer" I have spoken to around the country, informed me that they too, were "sold out", or had a few left at best..And we, the collector and kit building public, like to see that , for the reasons I mentioned in my previous comments.For Frank, its certainly a good thing that the first run gets sold out whether or not it gets sold out to distributors, as the key is for the initial investment 
for those kits to be recouped first time around that is important.
*
*and lets hope that these kinds of kits continue to sell well*..*or at least the first time around, no matter what the amount of the production run*..

*Z*


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> Now can someone please define 'Kvetching'?


kvetch |k(ə)ve ch; kfe ch | informal
noun
a person who complains a great deal.
• a complaint.
verb [ intrans. ]
complain.
ORIGIN 1960s: from Yiddish kvetsh (noun), kvetshn (verb), from Middle High German quetschen, literally ‘crush.’


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*I'm Not Obsessed...i'm A Modeler I Tells Ya!!!!!*

Being enthusiastic about a figure model being 'Sold out' is not an 'obsession' of mine...it's a 'pleasant pastime' and observation :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Being enthusiastic about a figure model being 'Sold out' is not an 'obsession' of mine...it's a 'pleasant pastime' :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


*Very well Put...perhaps the "kvetchers" that say "lets put it in perspective" ( which I don't think was done anyway) will understand that..

Z
*


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's some perspective from Frank:

As Dave mentioned, no burning desire to do that. WW sold out not because if it was a hot seller, but because we brought in a quantity that was close to initial orders. To be considered a great seller, we need to go a bit further with it than we have so far.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

But I will say, I wish Moebius and the other producers lots of success.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Finally just ordered them both from Megahobby; the LHS comes first, but if they A) run out or B) never ordered them, I think my responsibility is done....


----------

